# Ladies. How do you feel about facial hair on dudes?



## Melchiz (Jan 22, 2015)

Some hate it, a few love it, some feel indifference (probably?).

Does type have anything to do with it? (Probably not, but I'm bored so bear with me, in a bear costume. XD)

On a scale of one to pineapple (one being you loathe facial hair and will never ever change your mind, and pineapple being you are intensely attracted to it, as well as being a delicious yellow snack), how do you feel about this?


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Ultimately I try not to comment on facial hair, since it's totally their shin dig and their choice.

But opinion wise, it depends. I know a lot of men who totally rock the beard/mustache whatever, and when shaven their face looks very bare. I also know plenty of men who think they can grow a beard but it's really patchy or they don't maintain it and I find that rather unattractive.

Physically wise, I love playing with men's facial hair. Though it freaking destroys my face haha. After making out with a guy with a beard my skin is raw as all hell and has actually bled on occasion.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

Depends what kind and on what person. Generally indifferent. Why would you add salt to coffee though?


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

pagan astronaut said:


> Depends what kind and on what person. Generally indifferent. Why would you add salt to coffee though?


Nooo, not directly in the coffee. Salted caramel, have you ever tasted it? Yummy. 

Also on a side note, have you ever put cayenne pepper in coffee? It's pretty good.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

rambleonrose said:


> Nooo, not directly in the coffee. Salted caramel, have you ever tasted it? Yummy.
> 
> Also on a side note, have you ever put cayenne pepper in coffee? It's pretty good.


I think I haven't. I only know additional salt goes great with chocolate. 
Yup that one I did, I also once put it in tea, yummy.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

pagan astronaut said:


> I think I haven't. I only know additional salt goes great with chocolate.
> Yup that one I did, I also once put it in tea, yummy.


May I ask what kind of tea? I never thought of that combo.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

rambleonrose said:


> May I ask what kind of tea? I never thought of that combo.


To be honest, I have no idea. It was black tea but with some addition. Yesterday I decided to go wild and acquired some tea with white and black chocolate and chilli. It tastes good with milk.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

pagan astronaut said:


> To be honest, I have no idea. It was black tea but with some addition. Yesterday I decided to go wild and acquired some tea with white and black chocolate and chilli. It tastes good with milk.


Mmm that sounds delicious! I'll keep my eyes peeled at the grocery store..


----------



## Melchiz (Jan 22, 2015)

This salt discussion made this thread twelve times more interesting. Seriously.

Thanks.


----------



## rambleonrose (Mar 5, 2012)

Melchiz said:


> This salt discussion made this thread twelve times more interesting. Seriously.
> 
> Thanks.


erc3: 

Anytime 

<3


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

*"The Salt Issue"* that does indeed sound like some serious shizzle, doesn't it? How do you think, how many people are now going to add chilli to their tea?


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

No idea what Caramel salted coffee tastes like, but that's what I voted. Not into full grizzly beards or anything, but a goatee or the unshaven look is a plus. Looking manly yet kempt is the key to making facial hair work.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Aesthetically on SOME guys it looks good and most of the time it hurts when you get near it D:

There's only been one time where I felt a beard not prick my cheek.


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

One at a time, ladies. One at a time.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Generally I'm not a fan. However, it does depend on their face shape, personality, style of facial hair, how well it grows in, etc. There are many factors. I don't like full beards on younger men, but older men can actually look good with them. Minimal, well trimmed facial hair can look good, although in most cases I would still prefer none. I've noticed that men with longer hair seem particularly likely to also have facial hair which usually strikes me as trying to compensate for long hair being perceived as feminine which is silly in my opinion and a lot of times it just results in looking like too much hair, like one or the other would have been okay, but with long hair _and_ facial hair it can give a more shaggy look, or feel like their face is a bit too hidden. 

Then there is this issue:
When not well kept, neatly trimmed, possibly stiffened to keep it under control, then facial hair often gives off a sort of dirty, 'hill-billy', or lazy feeling

But, when perfectly neat and trim and controlled, it can give off a sort of self-absorbed, prissy, or untrustworthy 'Charmer' connotation as well, so... neither is particularly attractive

I don't enjoy feeling the stiff, roughness of facial hair, whether it's stubble or grown out and groomed


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

There are a few guys who just look better with a beard (like Stephen Colbert oh wow), but usually I prefer them clean-shaven.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I didn't vote because the scale is stupid.

I love facial hair. Well-kept beards, goatees or stubble. I don't like clean shaven, but I also don't need Duck Dynasty.

Yes please:


















I also like body hair. Arm and chest are my favourites. Back hair not so much but not a deal breaker. Deal breaker = hairless guy.


----------



## Deanna (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of facial hair. I AM a huge fan a scruff though. There's something really sexy about that especially on a guy you usually see clean shaven. But not fun to kiss. 

But the all out beard is not sexy, more comfortable to kiss, but definitely not sexy. This hispster fad is dark times for Deanna.


----------



## Maryanne Francis (Jun 22, 2013)

Melchiz said:


> Some hate it, a few love it, some feel indifference (probably?).
> 
> Does type have anything to do with it? (Probably not, but I'm bored so bear with me, in a bear costume. XD)
> 
> On a scale of one to pineapple (one being you loathe facial hair and will never ever change your mind, and pineapple being you are intensely attracted to it, as well as being a delicious yellow snack), how do you feel about this?


What do those poll options mean? Lol.
As for me, all I can say is...You don't need to flirt, you can seduce me with your facial hair hahaha. Anyway, either is totally fine. If its in Gandalf proportions, then you must let me play with it


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Visually some suit it, others don't. Wild beards aren't aesthetically pleasing. Trim it guys, so it doesn't overtake you. 

But scruffs and full beards irritate my skin, if we're upclose and personal.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Pineapple!
Though I'd say strawberry or mango, which I like more than pineapple. 

So yeah, mmh, facil hair with so many attractive pheromones in it


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

As long as it suits their faces and not unkempt, I see no reason why I should stop them. I like my men with a bit of stubble. If you can rock the style, then go for it. If not, then don't. Beards are not for everyone.


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

stiletto said:


> I didn't vote because the scale is stupid.
> 
> I love facial hair. Well-kept beards, goatees or stubble. I don't like clean shaven, but I also don't need Duck Dynasty.
> 
> ...


Henry Cavill makes me squeal, and I don't even like facial and body hair that much.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

It depends on the facial hair itself. 

No - if it looks like Hitler, a 17th century homeless person, a 17th century aristocrat, both Albus Dumbledore and Merlin, the hipster.

Yes - if you're already good looking and just let it go for a few days or if your facial features need as much covering as possible.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

stiletto said:


> I didn't vote because the scale is stupid.
> 
> I love facial hair. Well-kept beards, goatees or stubble. I don't like clean shaven, but I also don't need Duck Dynasty.
> 
> ...


Ugh. I could never understand women's primal favouritism for body hair, sweat and mean-face syndrome. Granted, that shows high levels of testosterone and a better ability to both impregnate you and protect you from mammoths. But good God, we are living in the 21st century now. He looks like he smells and needs a few good washes before dressing in a nice,clean,dry suit and heading to work where there are no giant angry mammals.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 18, 2014)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Ugh. I could never understand women's primal favouritism for body hair, sweat and mean-face syndrome. Granted, that shows high levels of testosterone and a better ability to both impregnate you and protect you from mammoths. But good God, we are living in the 21st century now. He looks like he smells and needs a few good washes before dressing in a nice,clean,dry suit and heading to work where there are no giant angry mammals.


What if he lives in a forest cottage and fights bears every day?


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

pagan astronaut said:


> What if he lives in a forest cottage and fights bears every day?


Then he's no man of mine.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Ugh. I could never understand women's primal favouritism for body hair, sweat and mean-face syndrome. Granted, that shows *high levels of testosterone and a better ability to both impregnate you and protect you* from mammoths. But good God, we are living in the 21st century now. He looks like he smells and needs a few good washes before dressing in a nice,clean,dry suit and heading to work where there are no giant angry mammals.


That's good enough for me. A man with scruff does double duty when he exudes testosterone and can still look handsome in a suit. The competence of both worlds, survival in any climate.

A clean guy, hairless guy? What am I going to do with him? Feel how silky smooth his skin is? I have my own body for that. I'll never understand the obsession with women's desire for a man with NO hair. If you prefer the whole pre-pubescent feel, whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible (Jun 8, 2014)

stiletto said:


> That's good enough for me. A man with scruff does double duty when he exudes testosterone and can still look handsome in a suit. The competence of both worlds, survival in any climate.
> 
> A clean guy, hairless guy? What am I going to do with him? Feel how silky smooth his skin is? I have my own body for that. I'll never understand the obsession with women's desire for a man with NO hair. If you prefer the whole pre-pubescent feel, whatever floats your boat I guess.


What to do with a clean guy. Geez, I don't know. Maybe not open the windows after his presence? As for "silky-smooth" guys - I never said silky-smooth or NO hair whatsoever. A little bit is fine. As long as it doesn't look like a caveman type or a 9 year old boy scout. But that's my personal preference. You shouldn't feel personally attacked. We all have our requirements and might have trouble understanding why another one would be preferential to ours.


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

Grow a beard if you know it looks good on you, but steer clear of the pornstache.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 9, 2012)

Ugh, I didn't read the scale and I just voted on the most delicious food.


----------



## Lady Isla (Feb 20, 2015)

I love Tyler Hoechlin's look here.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Pineapple all the way.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l'm going to be real and raw with you guys: before l really knew that a ''soul patch'' was called a soul patch, l found myself drawn to an inordinately large number of guys who had them. Not in a directly sexual way, l just seemed to be collecting them as friends and acquaintances.

When l found out that they're perceived as being kind of douchey, l was embarrassed. So l think l do like it on a subconscious level.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> What to do with a clean guy. Geez, I don't know. Maybe not open the windows after his presence? As for "silky-smooth" guys - I never said silky-smooth or NO hair whatsoever. A little bit is fine. As long as it doesn't look like a caveman type or a 9 year old boy scout. But that's my personal preference. You shouldn't feel personally attacked. We all have our requirements and might have trouble understanding why another one would be preferential to ours.
> 
> But please explain to me how feeling your own silky smooth body gives you any erotic pleasure. Cause I tried it once and it did absolutely nothing for me.


It's odd that you connect hair with being dirty. I don't see the relationship. Don't worry, I don't feel attacked, just intrigued by how your conclusions were drawn and why you "don't get it". Personally, I don't necessarily find "silky smooth skin" gives me erotic pleasure, I like having my own skin stroked and do no desire to feel a man's smooth skin. I like to grab stuff. But like you said, it's all personal preference.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

:laughing: That was random..


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I had a stalker with facial hair. I also had an abuser with facial hair. 

I tend to not like facial hair. 

But lately I have identified a variety of cute college aged male specimen with facial hair, so I am slowly leaning out of that exclusive hatred.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

What's wrong with a little bearded tickler? A flavor saver?


----------



## Vaux (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't understand how guys can deal with having a beard. Like, wouldn't they spill food on it all the time?


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Vaux said:


> I don't understand how guys can deal with having a beard. Like, wouldn't they spill food on it all the time?


That's the point. + spilling beer. :crazy:

But how about moustache? Beard is...ok, I can live with it or without it, but moustache are going nowhere(except getting trimmed etc). Seriously. If you want, there's a video of me somewhere...shameless self-promotion. Eh :ninja: . Hairless face is really not ok imo(unless you look like Bruce Willis).


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Vaux said:


> I don't understand how guys can deal with having a beard. Like, wouldn't they spill food on it all the time?


My guess is you are talking about Dumbledore type of beard? I think it sure does help preventing the food from spilling on one's favourite shirt..


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

I don't care.


----------



## Vaux (Mar 1, 2015)

Ixim said:


> That's the point. + spilling beer. :crazy:
> 
> 
> But how about moustache? Beard is...ok, I can live with it or without it, but moustache are going nowhere(except getting trimmed etc). Seriously. If you want, there's a video of me somewhere...shameless self-promotion. Eh :ninja: . Hairless face is really not ok imo(unless you look like Bruce Willis).


Hm yeah I can see how a moustache would be impractical, especially when you're drinking and stuff. 



LuvGen said:


> My guess is you are talking about Dumbledore type of beard? I think it sure does help preventing the food from spilling on one's favourite shirt..


I'm not talking super long like Dumbledore, just an average sized beard. I can understand how a beard that long would protect your clothes though xD But for the average sized ones, I thought it would be really annoying having to clean your beard every time you spill food on it. I know when I get food in my hair it's a pain to get out sometimes. But eh I dunno.


----------



## Bakushi (Mar 6, 2015)

Melchiz said:


> Some hate it, a few love it, some feel indifference (probably?).
> 
> Does type have anything to do with it? (Probably not, but I'm bored so bear with me, in a bear costume. XD)
> 
> On a scale of one to pineapple (one being you loathe facial hair and will never ever change your mind, and pineapple being you are intensely attracted to it, as well as being a delicious yellow snack), how do you feel about this?


If you mean whether I "approve" of it or not, I don't mind it much. It's their decision to do what they want with or without it. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

If you are asking if I consider it "attractive" or not, then it really depends on who it's on. Some look better with it and some look better without it. In general I prefer clean-shaven to be honest. If a guy looks alright with a little bit of facial hair then it's fine. But I personally don't find beards or heavy facial hair attractive either.


----------



## EchoEnola (Oct 28, 2014)

Big fan of the facial hair. Nothing nicer than a nicely groomed beard on a man. Definitely not talking ZZ Top or Duck Dynasty... more like Lt. Riker. (Seneca Crane maybe?... I could dig it.)


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh yeah! Sexy beard is sexy beard.


----------



## Sir Cat Mittenbuns (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm salty-caramel-coffee-loving that facial hair on men. (I would have put pineapple, but I prefer coffee, so.) Nice, cleanly shaven beards have always been extremely attractive to me. Moustaches can be nice too, but I find that it's much harder to pull off nicely.


----------



## Moonshake (Oct 23, 2013)

Mmmmmm, hell yes to facial fuzz.
I like what it does to the silhouette of the male jaw.
Growl.

(Also, caramel is awesome)


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

I love facial hair on men!

Not so much a fan of body hair, but I would never kick a guy out of bed in the morning for having a snail trail, those can be ludicrously attractive, especially if he has nice abs to boot.

This is the maximum I could cope with though:









I don't like the Al-Qaeda looking beards









because they just look so unkempt and just no. I prefer my men polished and dapper and Jake Gyllenhaal clearly knows how to rock it.


----------



## Nocturnal Creature (Apr 16, 2015)

I think all men look manlier with a beard. I love it. 100% Team Beard!


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Depends, some guy's look better with it and some don't.


----------



## Twichl (May 21, 2015)

I know Pineapple is considered the top of the five, but I chose the caramel salted coffee because that's _way_ better than pineapples.


----------



## LenaAndersen92 (May 15, 2015)

Depends on the guy, but for the most part, I think beards are sexy. It's better when they're trimmed and neat, and not scraggly and long like Dumbledore's :tongue:


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I like it as long as they keep it neat around the throat. Facial hair and a scraggly neck=yuck


----------



## December Flower (Mar 10, 2015)

Hot! Just, hot


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

I like.


----------



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

I can't take the poll seriously. xP

Umm. I like a little stubble from time to time.
Side burns are okay..


Otherwise, I'm kind of fascinated with how guys can trim their beards/mustaches to kind of mold their face.
I kind of like beards.. they remind me of dwarves and I like to imagine all the different ways dwarves would wear their beards. :blushed:


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

Rune said:


> I kind of like beards.. they remind me of dwarves and I like to imagine all the different ways dwarves would wear their beards. :blushed:


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

ENIGMA15 said:


> I like it as long as they keep it neat around the throat. Facial hair and a scraggly neck=yuck


Ah that's how I feel. Most women I know try to convince me to keep a full beard and I'm like "but I'm too germophobic...that's hard to keep hygienic." If I shave (not fully but just so it's neater) someone always freaks out "you shaved??"


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Lady O.W. Bro said:


> l'm going to be real and raw with you guys: before l really knew that a ''soul patch'' was called a soul patch, l found myself drawn to an inordinately large number of guys who had them. Not in a directly sexual way, l just seemed to be collecting them as friends and acquaintances.
> 
> When l found out that they're perceived as being kind of douchey, l was embarrassed. So l think l do like it on a subconscious level.


Do you like Theory of a Deadman? :tongue:


----------



## Lexicon Devil (Mar 14, 2014)

I have a full beard on my scrotum. I like to put a rubberband on it to keep the hairs all neat.


----------



## winifredpward (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't mind the rugged look.its quiet sexy.but long beards n r ugg...total turn off.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

If it feels good. It probably depends on the texture.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

In order of preference:
1) clean shaven
2) 5 o'clock shadow
3) neatly trimmed beard

I don't like long beards, because they look messy to me (my personal preference, please don't make it an issue), or mustaches, & goatees, because it reminds me of male relatives.


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2015)

Conclusion to all the confused dudes out there:
1) Women think stubble looks sexy, but full beards are scary.
2) Women hate kissing guys with stubble.

This is obviously an unsolvable paradox so what do you do? Well, you just don't give a shit. 
On the other hand you can look at it in a more practical way, so:
1) If you want to commit a terrorist attack, you grow a full beard.
2) If you want to get eyefucked you be lazy with the razy.
3) If you want some tong action going on well then you go broke on buying razors.

So that's that, I'm out now, sorry for barging into the ladies' thread.


----------

